# Match Attax Trading Cards



## Happy Girl (27 Jan 2008)

My son is collecting these cards and is down to the last few cards. I have gone online to see if we can purchase the last few cards he needs which we can but I have never heard of the company and am reluctant to provide credit card details needless to say. Has anybody ever ordered cards online from this company?


----------



## bigjoe_dub (28 Jan 2008)

you will be fine.  her in doors got the starter pack for mini me.  he is 6 and has my heart broken trying to find these things.  tried 8 shops on saturday and eventually found then.  they seem to keep him well busy.  he is 6.  a friend of mine who owns a newsagent was telling me that Easons are playing silly beggers with small operators like him in terms of getting supplies of these.  The easons shops have no problem getting them.  Hmmmmm.  

anyway, mini rant over.  site is fine and secure.


----------



## ClubMan (28 Jan 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Match_Attax


----------



## gillarosa (28 Jan 2008)

bigjoe_dub said:


> you will be fine. her in doors got the starter pack for mini me. he is 6 and has my heart broken trying to find these things. tried 8 shops on saturday and eventually found then. they seem to keep him well busy. he is 6. a friend of mine who owns a newsagent was telling me that Easons are playing silly beggers with small operators like him in terms of getting supplies of these. The easons shops have no problem getting them. Hmmmmm.
> 
> anyway, mini rant over. site is fine and secure.


 
I know, had a great time after Christmas finding a shop that had them in stock, Eason's were even out at the time! finally got them in Eurospar in Lucan


----------



## Happy Girl (28 Jan 2008)

bigjoe_dub said:


> you will be fine. her in doors got the starter pack for mini me. he is 6 and has my heart broken trying to find these things. tried 8 shops on saturday and eventually found then. they seem to keep him well busy. he is 6. a friend of mine who owns a newsagent was telling me that Easons are playing silly beggers with small operators like him in terms of getting supplies of these. The easons shops have no problem getting them. Hmmmmm. anyway, mini rant over. site is fine and secure.


 
Thanks bigjoe. Am I correct in assuming that the starter pack was purchased online from this web page and that you experienced no problems in doing this?


----------



## bigjoe_dub (28 Jan 2008)

yes HG.


----------

